# Too much time



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

You know you spend too much time with your chickens when..... They use you for a roost!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute!

Such pretty birds, what are they?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

love it, obviously very happy birds.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Aww. They love you!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

What kind?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

What kind of birds r they??? They r very pretty!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep lol, I have a few who like to roost on my shoulder .


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hahahahahaha there so cute!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

eqstrnathlete said:


> You know you spend too much time with your chickens when...


Your wife asks you where you've been all day.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> What kind of birds r they??? They r very pretty!!


Yeah! What breeds are they?


----------

